
Books on Ancient Greece Recommended by Christopher Pelling - diodorus
https://fivebooks.com/best-books/ancient-greece/
======
steve_gh
I would also recommend any ancient history written by Tom Holland - "Persian
Fire" about the Persian invasion of Greece is a good introduction to the era.
Also, Adam Nicholson's "The Might Dead: Why Homer Matters" is a brilliant
read, linking such disparate topics as Albanian and Scottish bardic
traditions, and LA gang culture.

~~~
snakeboy
I'll second Tom Holland. I read "Rubicon" not too long ago. I would recommend
pairing it with Dan Carlin's Hardcore History podcast series on the era for an
extremely cohesive and engaging account of the Roman republic's decline.

~~~
xref
Loved Persian Fire, in the middle of Rubicon right now as well. Excellent call
on the Hardcore History - King of Kings three part (13 hour!) podcast.
Listened to this falling asleep in my hammock on a backpacking trip for a
week, amazing.

[https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-56-kings-of-
kings...](https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-56-kings-of-kings/)

[https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-57-kings-kings-
ii...](https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-57-kings-kings-ii/)

[https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-58-kings-kings-
ii...](https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-58-kings-kings-iii/)

------
B1FF_PSUVM
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thucydides](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thucydides)

------
coldcode
The ancient Greeks and Romans are fascinating histories. I've always thought
of the Greeks as philosophers and the Romans as engineers. In fact I learned
to love both taking Latin for 4 years in high school because the teacher loved
to take a whole week to teach us history whenever someone asked him a question
about something in old Rome.

------
myle
I would definitely suggest reading something about Plato or Socrates.

------
rock8y
I am looking for such a list on Russia.

~~~
spenuke
That's the website's stock in trade!
[https://fivebooks.com/?s=russia&post_type=interview](https://fivebooks.com/?s=russia&post_type=interview)

